# Happy 13th birthday Molinari Enzo and Molinari Emi



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Happy 13th Birthday to Enzo and Emi!!!:wub:

Both are with us, as our dogs stay with us, as they retire, or come back to us.

Emi (HOT) was retired as a breeding female at 6.5 years. She then went on to be a service dog (gave to family and did the training). She came to us last month, after 6 years, and is back to bossing Gabor around......

Enzo (HOT) retired after multiple times at the WUSV and FCI. He stays active and even doing bitwork last summer.....Still has his attitude and yesterday, made sure that Frodo knew that Enzo was still the #1.


*Focus has been from day 1; health, temperament, working ability and longevity in physical ability and health.....*

Also, just realized that they share a birthday with Lisa Clark :wild:


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Happy birthday Enzo and Emi! Kudos to you for helping them in their senior years.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Thank you. We do not sell our retired dogs. 

We always make sure that our dogs are taken care of.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday to the two of you! Wishing you many more to come.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Es!!!! Now that they are teenagers, you are in real trouble.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 13 Emi and Enzo. Wishing you a great birthday and even better year.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday Enzo, Emi and Lisa-lol. Glad you keep them with you


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 13th Birthday Enzo and Emi!!


----------

